# Maddux Wheelset - Any Good?



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Pricepoint had the Maddux Aero Racing F40 700c Road Wheelset on sale for $149. I plan to use these on an old steel frame road bike that I plan to convert to a hybrid style bike. Will be using on weekend rides of between 25 and 100 miles. I've already confirmed that the 130 mm rear wheel will fit between my 126mm rear dropouts. Was wondering if these are any good. Been spending the last 15 years riding MTB so I've been our of touch with road bike hardware.


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are the details on the wheelset.

The Maddux Aero Racing F40 700c Road Wheelset has Matte Black sleeved rims. There are 20 Radial Sapim Leader BK spokes on the front wheel and 24 3 cross spokes on the rear wheel. Features Maddux's removable, adjustable hub bearings. The front hub has two Japanese sealed bearings, the rear has two Japanese sealed bearing and loose ball bearings. Shimano 8/9/10 speed compatible freehub body. Delivered with Maddux quick release skewers. 

Model Aero Racing F40 
Rim Size 700c 
Rim Type Clincher 
Rim Braking Surface Machined 
Rim Material Aluminum, Sleeved 
Rim Finish/Color Matte Black 
Rim Height 30mm 
Rim Width 19mm
Axle Material Aluminum
Hub Shell Material Aluminum 
Hub Shell Finish/Color Matte Black 
Q/R Skewer Length F: 135mm, R: 169mm 
Q/R Lever Material Aluminum 
Q/R Lever Finish/Color Black 
Spoke Count Front/Rear F: 20 Radial / R: 24, 3 Cross 
Spoke Gauge/Shape Round 
Spoke Material Aluminum 
Spoke Color Black 
Nipple Material Aluminum 
Nipple Color Silver 
Recommended Tire Size 700c x 23 - 28 
Recommended Tube/Valve 48mm Long Valve, Presta 
Note Weight Does Not Include Q/R or Valve Stem 
Front Wheel Weight 790g 
Rear Wheel Weight 1030g 
Wheelset Weight 1820g


----------



## 10sballs (Jun 11, 2009)

bumped


----------

